# Thoughts on Hublot 44mm Big Bang Evolution Gray 301.ST.5020.GR



## trplthrt

Considering this watch.. I believe this particular model is discontinued. I do like the color scheme and overall look. I do not have any knowledge about Hublot at all so any input is helpful.

Thank you.

-trp


----------



## mikemargolis

NOT a discontinued model, it is current.

44mm brushed stainless steel case and bezel, grey gummy croco (real croco over grey natural rubber) strap.

I attach a photo for your use.


----------



## trplthrt

Thank you! Was having trouble finding a reasonable picture without a website watermark. Is that strap waterproof? Have you ever seen it in person/thoughts?

This and the Ice Bang has grabbed me and I am most likely going to be putting up some watches for sale to fund!

I had thought it was discontinued because Hublot doesn't seem to list this specific one on their website (at least I couldn't find it).


----------



## amr_sindi

Hi,

The Hublot website doesn't list every model they make. From each collection, only a few models are displayed.

The strap is water-resistant, but I wouldn't expose it too much to seawater.

I personally find the Earl Grey models quite attractive, but if it's your first Hublot, you might want to consider something with a little more "fusion", like the Ice Bang.


----------



## trplthrt

Thanks for your post. I do like the Ice Bang quite a lot... as you can see it's listed on my wish list with the gray model!

As far as water resistance... the straps would be fine to be in a pool with, or only resistance in a sense water (light water) wouldn't harm them, but recommended not to submerge them? Additionally, I have never been comfortable in water with a chronograph without screw down pushers-- any issue there??


----------



## amr_sindi

Well...

I hope this answers your question 




























Seriously though, I go snorkeling and swimming with my Hublots, but not SCUBA diving. The rubber strap can handle almost anything (My Big Bang has been on the same rubber strap for the past few years, and I wear it just about everyday and usually only take it off to shower. The Gummy Croc strap, like the one on the Earl Grey, is bit more delicate and is best kept out of salt-water.


----------



## BenL

mikemargolis said:


> View attachment 476717


This one's a beauty.


----------

